# Topless woman uses bare breasts to stop ATV noise feud



## sangha

Topless woman uses bare breasts to stop ATV noise feud | Say What?



> A Canadian woman fed up with her neighbors 5-year-old grandson driving a loud ATV vehicle up and down her quiet street for hours has decided to deal with the two-year feud by flashing her bare breasts at the child...
> 
> As soon as shes spotted naked from the waist up, the boys horrified grandparents pull the child inside.
> 
> De Floria says its the bravest thing shes ever done. The 56-year-old is not breaking the law, according to police, because it in legal for women to be topless in public in Canada.
> 
> Neighbors Mike and Nancy Berry claim that there needs to be a little give and take among neighbors because its not right to go around topless in front of kids.


----------



## Jack Fate

I love it.  Good for her.  I'd take her to an ATV weekend.


----------



## manu1959

56 year old breasts....in the light of day.............


----------



## dilloduck

definately gender discrimination


If I drop trow to scare kids I'll be on the sex offender list for the rest of my life.

( NO---not the USMB list----)


----------



## Care4all

good for her!


----------



## Quantum Windbag




----------



## manu1959

dilloduck said:


> definately gender discrimination
> 
> 
> If I drop trow to scare kids I'll be on the sex offender list for the rest of my life.
> 
> ( NO---not the USMB list----)



that and your bag will hurt when it bounces off the sidewalk.....


----------



## sangha

manu1959 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> definately gender discrimination
> 
> 
> If I drop trow to scare kids I'll be on the sex offender list for the rest of my life.
> 
> ( NO---not the USMB list----)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that and your bag will hurt when it bounces off the sidewalk.....
Click to expand...


Empty bags do not get stretched out


----------



## dilloduck

manu1959 said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> definately gender discrimination
> 
> 
> If I drop trow to scare kids I'll be on the sex offender list for the rest of my life.
> 
> ( NO---not the USMB list----)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that and your bag will hurt when it bounces off the sidewalk.....
Click to expand...


Only if someone runs over my dick in the street.


----------



## syrenn

LMAO! Good for her! 

And Dilloduck you can take your top off anytime and flash away.


----------



## Ravi

dilloduck said:


> definately gender discrimination
> 
> 
> If I drop trow to scare kids I'll be on the sex offender list for the rest of my life.
> 
> ( NO---not the USMB list----)


But not if you bared your chest. The gender discrimination is in the US.


----------



## dilloduck

Ravi said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> definately gender discrimination
> 
> 
> If I drop trow to scare kids I'll be on the sex offender list for the rest of my life.
> 
> ( NO---not the USMB list----)
> 
> 
> 
> But not if you bared your chest. The gender discrimination is in the US.
Click to expand...


DOH------you know what I mean you little pissant !


----------



## sangha

dilloduck said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> definately gender discrimination
> 
> 
> If I drop trow to scare kids I'll be on the sex offender list for the rest of my life.
> 
> ( NO---not the USMB list----)
> 
> 
> 
> But not if you bared your chest. The gender discrimination is in the US.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> DOH------you know what I mean you little pissant !
Click to expand...


Why are you talking to your penis?


----------



## Ravi

sangha said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> But not if you bared your chest. The gender discrimination is in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DOH------you know what I mean you little pissant !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you talking to your penis?
Click to expand...

 It's the only one that listens.


----------



## rightwinger

Beats yelling...

Hey kid....get off my lawn


----------



## Baruch Menachem

Our obligations to our neighbors are reciprical.    they owe us as much as we  owe them


----------



## dilloduck

syrenn said:


> LMAO! Good for her!
> 
> And Dilloduck you can take your top off anytime and flash away.



not really----bones would have a fucking hissy fit


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Better then stringing a piano wire  across the road.


----------



## Sweetchuck

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Better then stringing a piano wire  across the road.



Amen.


----------



## syrenn

dilloduck said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO! Good for her!
> 
> And Dilloduck you can take your top off anytime and flash away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not really----bones would have a fucking hissy fit
Click to expand...


Oh come on don't you think man breasts would scare the neighbors off?


----------



## dilloduck

syrenn said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO! Good for her!
> 
> And Dilloduck you can take your top off anytime and flash away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not really----bones would have a fucking hissy fit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh come on don't you think man breasts would scare the neighbors off?
Click to expand...



ok ok--I'll try it


----------



## Gunny

sangha said:


> Topless woman uses bare breasts to stop ATV noise feud | Say What?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Canadian woman fed up with her neighbors 5-year-old grandson driving a loud ATV vehicle up and down her quiet street for hours has decided to deal with the two-year feud by flashing her bare breasts at the child...
> 
> As soon as shes spotted naked from the waist up, the boys horrified grandparents pull the child inside.
> 
> De Floria says its the bravest thing shes ever done. The 56-year-old is not breaking the law, according to police, because it in legal for women to be topless in public in Canada.
> 
> Neighbors Mike and Nancy Berry claim that there needs to be a little give and take among neighbors because its not right to go around topless in front of kids.
Click to expand...


----------



## saveliberty

Hmmm...well, it is an alternative to rock salt in the shot gun approach.


----------

